# Update re: Mikes Tapes Success



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Good day all, I just had to share my results from Mikes Tapes, and I will also post this under the anxiety portion of this board. My 100th day of this program was this past Saturday and I must say that I am feeling much better than when I started. I am much more relaxed and although I still get cramps from time to time and the odd bout of the runs, it is so so much better than 100 days ago. The biggest test for me was last week. We went on vacation which although I love, it always has a ton of triggers for me, starting with, Are we going to miss our flight, What if some one else is in the bathroom, what if I am held up in customs, where are the bathrooms, what type of food can I eat, will I be affected by the water, what about island excursions, did I pack the right stuff etc etc etc, (I know most of you can related) I always rely on immodium, lomotil, buscopan and rolaids, different combinations for different days to get through the holiday and there is always a great deal of anxiety that is ever present even with the drugs. This vacation was so different, We took a 7 day cruise from Florida to St. Thomas, St. Martin and Bahamas and had to take a 3 hour flight to get to the cruise ship. I did not take immodium until the third day and then it was only one dose and definatley due to over indulgence the night before. I was up early every day, did multiple shore excursions, had 2 anxiety free flights, ate pretty much whatever I wanted, drank far too much alchol, faced unkown territory every day etc etc and I was fine. Yes I did have a few times that I suffered from pain and cramps but they were managable and did not stop me from doing anything that I wanted to do. Certainly the best vacation experience (IBS wise) that I have had in years. I am not saying I am cured (yet) but I would easily say I am 80 - 90 % better. The trip was the first time since December that I have taken an immodium although I have taken the occasional buscopan for spasms. I can't begin to describe the way it works because I really don't know but Mikes TApes certainly have helped so far and I trust what I have learned will continue to help in the future. Best investment I have made in my health for quite some time. I would highly recomment them, however you do need to be motivated because it is a significant time investment and to work I understand that you need to be consistent with the schedule. I was. Take care all and Hats off to Mikes Tapes,,,,,,,,,,,, I'll update all in a few months


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Always nice to hear wmtand im glad they seem to be working for you


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

They improved my anxiety, & in turn improved my IBS. I'd like to do them again eventually & see if they keep getting me better. congrats


----------

